# [cups] install hp laserjet [Résolu]

## nevro

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'avoir une nouvelle imprimante laser hp laser m1212 mFP que j'essaye d'installer en réseau mais sans succès. J'ai suivi pas mal de thread de ce forum ainsi que pas mal de solutions trouvées sur internet mais ça ne marche toujours pas.

J'ai utilisé hplip du portage, ensuite j'ai essayé via hplip du site officiel, toujours rien.

Voici l'erreur renvoyée par hplip : 

```

Please enter a name for this print queue (m=use model name:'HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1212nf_MFP'*, q=quit) ?m

Using queue name: HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1212nf_MFP

Locating PPD file... Please wait.

warning: No PPD found for model laserjet_professional_m1212nf_mfp using new algorithm. Trying old algorithm...

error: No PPD found for model laserjet_professional_m1212nf_mfp using old algorithm.

error: Unable to find an appropriate PPD file.

```

Avant d'essayer toutes les solutions trouvées sur le net, il me trouvait correctement le ppd mais me renvoyait des erreurs lorsqu'il essayait de se connecter à l'imprimante actuelle.

Quelqu'un pourrait il me guider pour faire une install clean qui marche?

Merci!

EDIT : j'ai réussi à l'installer,apparament elle est reconnu, mais j'obtiens les erreurs suivantes en fonction de ce que j'imprime :

page de test : 

```

stopped 

"/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups failed"

```

page depuis un navigateur (chrome) :

```

"/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftops failed"

```

Last edited by nevro on Sun Aug 28, 2011 5:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tu as suivi le Gentoo Printing Guide ? A priori tout y est.

En particulier le paragraphe concernant hplip où il est expliqué quels useflags sont nécessaires pour hplip et cups afin de configurer et utiliser une imprimante réseau.

Enfin, une install clean qui marche se fait obligatoirement par portage.

----------

## nevro

Oui j'avais suivi le guide mais ça ne marchait pas. Le guide indique : 

```

Lorsqu'emerge aura fini l'installation, l'outil hp-setup va tenter de détecter et d'installer les pilotes de votre imprimante sur le système. Une fois cela fait, votre imprimante sera disponible dans l'interface web de CUPS.

```

En effet, à ce stade,tout est ok pour moi, sauf que les impressions que je lance lance les errors citées plus haut   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nevro

J'ai réussi à imprimer en installant pnm2ppa ...

Je ne vois pas pourquoi on aurait besoin d'installer ce paquet pour que l'impression fonctionne, mais au moins en attendant ça imprime   :Very Happy: 

----------

